# Fungus growth on almond leaf?



## EverydaySoCloudy (Nov 24, 2015)

So I've used almond leaves in the past, but this is the first time I've seen it. I've read some people saying that the shrimps will eat it, so I'm debating whether to take it out or not. 

What are your thoughts ?


----------



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

I've never seen shrimp eating fungus. So I doubt yours will, but I can be mistaken. My shrimp only ate algae but preferred stealing food flakes that reach the bottom. I found that Ottos, Apple Snails, and Mollies love to eat fungus. I had a 2.5 ft long driftwood in a filterless tank and it grew fungus like craazzyyyy!!! I tossed the snails in there and they had a feast. They survived on the fungus alone for over 5 months. So give them a try perhaps?


----------



## EverydaySoCloudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, luckily I have a snail tank with pond snails, MTS and ram horn snails on the side so I'll just throw it in there and hope for the best


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Looks like mold, my shrimps never touched it and I had to hand pick it all out over a couple weeks.


----------



## EverydaySoCloudy (Nov 24, 2015)

So will it continue to grow even after it gets picked off?


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Honestly I wouldn't worry about this, if shrimp don't like it they won't eat it.
I'd probably dump the leaf if this thing would grow on most of it but small spot like this I would just let it be.

After I put the almond leafs in I never really check if something grows on it or not. Take them out once they are fully eaten/decomposed. 

Cheers


----------



## EverydaySoCloudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, quick question then should I take out the leaf if I only see the leftover stem?


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

If it's only stem and the "veins" the hard part of the leaf are left over it's done you can take it out.
You won't see shrimp grazing on it anymore as they only eat the soft part as it's decomposing.


----------



## EverydaySoCloudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah at one point my shrimps ate less and spent most of the time killing my leaf ahaha


----------

